# hid conversion kit



## aagro (Nov 23, 2013)

Please help me with this. Im thinking of installing hid kit with zenon hid kit 35 watts, 6000k, h11. Does Maxima have any error indicator message on the dashboard. Do I need anything else other than a basic hid conversion? My car is a 2011. Do you recommend other shades of light.4300k,6000k etc?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't recommend HID conversion kits in general, as most do not work well with the stock headlamp reflectors. If you truly want HID headlamps, then get complete HID lamps that are designed for the bulb they are using.


----------



## aagro (Nov 23, 2013)

ok Thanks.


----------

